# Happy 10 week birthday my little land shark!!!



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

here is my little guy Romeo yesterday on his 10 week birthday. 

Long coat son of VA3 Jaeger vom Haus Musinger Dunn, grandson of VA Xab (China) Aus Agrigento and great grandson of VA7 Ghandi vom Arlett


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

:wub: He has changed so much already. Gorgeous pup!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Taylor said:


> :wub: He has changed so much already. Gorgeous pup!



I know!! Cameras are so important. Before you know it he will be a gangly teenager

Here are comparison photo of him at 7.5 weeks.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

He is adorable :wub:


----------



## Tehya's Mama (Aug 10, 2010)

Eeeeeee - he is so cute! I love him!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Adorable! Many more pics to come in this handsome guy's future!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

He is so adorable!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

If Romeo ever disappears, don't check my house. He definitely won't be here.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

He's my big fuzzy teddy bear!!!! Thanks for all the compliments! 

I will post more as he grows...even when he goes through his bat ear/big nose phase


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

I LIKE YOUR DESCRIPTION - LITTLE LAND SHARK...
Sharp needles that love human hands and body parts...


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Justin0406 said:


> I LIKE YOUR DESCRIPTION - LITTLE LAND SHARK...
> Sharp needles that love human hands and body parts...


LOL.....freaky fangs like a rattlesnake  Ahhh GSD pups


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He is so sweet!!! I just want to hug him and I wouldn't mind a few little love bites!! LOL!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

oh my goodness, those chubby little legs!


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

justin0406 said:


> i like your description - little land shark...
> Sharp needles that love human hands and body parts...


+100000000000


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

The problem at the shark phase is that hugging them is like hugging a baby Great White Shark. You may need the cotton balls, gauze, and band-aids ready just in case he sinks his teeth into your nose!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

CaliBoy said:


> The problem at the shark phase is that hugging them is like hugging a baby Great White Shark. You may need the cotton balls, gauze, and band-aids ready just in case he sinks his teeth into your nose!


LOL!!! I swear it is!! You want to show love but you are not sure how many bandaids you neeed after!!!

We try to do the cuddle fest right when he wakes up before he realizes he is a shark!!!

Here is the latest pic of my boy


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

i just went thru the "land shark" phase. mine is 6 1/2 month now all new teeth. Enjoy your precious moments, they go by way to fast He is so adorable, best of luck with your new "best friend"


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

A beautiful baby!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Awwww :wub: He is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Land shark LOL!! That's what we used to call our girl who passed 3 years ago - and we thought it was an original name. Adorable!!

My girl is almost a distant cousin, kinda - her great-great grandfather was VA8 Huppy Von Arlett :laugh:


----------



## logan4 (Aug 8, 2010)

He's just adorable!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks! I threw up a new thread with his 11 weeks pics! Boy is he getting big!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

*18 Weeks Old!*

Growing like a weed and slowly losing his landsharkness. Here is my boy at 18 weeks!










Below are some pics at other ages as he has grown

14 weeks










12 weeks










10 weeks










8 weeks


----------

